# 2005 Altima Dash Kit NEED HELP



## nissanmgrdan (Dec 25, 2004)

I have just added a Double Din Kenwood DDX7015 touchscreen DVD into a 2005 Altima and need to know if a dash trim kit exists for the double din since the 05 Altimas have a slightly wider opening. The stock Kenwood Trim looks horrible and would like to get one with the slant of the dash.. Please Help, first post... trying to get help with this.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Crutchfield has adapters

www.crutchfield.com

but it's pricey though


----------



## nissanmgrdan (Dec 25, 2004)

*Crutchfield Adapter*

Thanks for the information. Crutchfield was the first place I checked and they do not have one available yet. I found the adapter for a single DIN with a pocket at the bottom however the upper single DIN has a ring that will not work... I need a double DIN application Trim Kit for the 05... Thanks anyway.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The most commonly used kits (even by crutchfield) are made by Metra. Parts Express has them the cheapest. You may have to buy one that fits your car, and one that fits double din universally and then hack/glue them together.


----------

